# is Demonoid.com blocked?



## dhawald (Mar 25, 2007)

I am using mtnl connection

for last two days I have been trying to access www.demonoid.com
but the site did load.

but when I tried an annoymous proxy I was able to access it.

is anybody experiencing the same problem??


----------



## joe2005 (Mar 25, 2007)

You are right.This site seems to be blocked.I am on BSNL.Not able to access from friday.i


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 25, 2007)

same problem here guys....


----------



## go4saket (Mar 25, 2007)

Same here with BSNL Broadband...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 25, 2007)

I wonder what is against that site. Hathway's blocked it since quite a few months, too. I called them up and emailed them a couple of times still no response or action taken on this.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 25, 2007)

Try this 

Site maintenance goin on when I logged in. Me too on BSNL...

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/319/untitled1oz5.th.jpg​


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2007)

Demonoid is not working from the past 4-5 days


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 25, 2007)

for me it's working no hitch ups


----------



## max_demon (Mar 25, 2007)

but it is working for me , me too on BSNL BB


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 25, 2007)

Though download/upload speeds are little low but its working and me too on BSNL BB.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 25, 2007)

Get this right and straight-"Ya it's blocked".


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 25, 2007)

how can i get a invitation for the site?Any idea?


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 25, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> how can i get a invitation for the site?Any idea?



they open evry friday for free registrations....
look for them...



			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> Try this
> 
> Site maintenance goin on when I logged in. Me too on BSNL...
> 
> *img143.imageshack.us/img143/319/untitled1oz5.th.jpg​



*when i enter the username and password.. nothing happens and the same page opens again...*


----------



## alok4best (Mar 25, 2007)

yes..Blocked by BSNL in bangalore..still working on Proxies...I think if we use some other DNS then it shud open properly..


----------



## als2 (Mar 26, 2007)

blocked only for bsnl or may be mtnl too 
it is working with airtel no prob at all


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 26, 2007)

Try www.vtunnel.com , its working thru this. Logs me in , with anonymouse it does not let you in.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 26, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Same here with BSNL Broadband...


its working with bsnl
use koolbluez's method


----------



## alok4best (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone tried it after changing default DNS provided by BSNL...I think it will work after that..I guess BSNL DNS has blocked demoniod's IP....Anyways Proxies are always there to help


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 27, 2007)

In Mysore i am using Airtel broadband and i am able to access this site without any problems.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

Try it through kproxy

site was under maintance last week


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 27, 2007)

Site is working via anonymous proxy.


----------



## sivarap (Mar 27, 2007)

what is this demonoid?


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Mar 27, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> what is this demonoid?



V good be a Good Boy ..

don`t get into the world of P2P then u will be addicted ....


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2007)

Working fine for me


----------



## mayanks_098 (Mar 28, 2007)

yep demonoid has banned all bsnl users,59.x.x.x coz they feel v(bsnl users) don maintain a gud upload/dwnload ratio. v only add upto leechers.
bt der r other ways u c n vll now to twist ourselves a bit nw...lol


----------



## sivarap (Mar 28, 2007)

g_suresh_mps said:
			
		

> V good be a Good Boy ..
> 
> don`t get into the world of P2P then u will be addicted ....



thats embarassing


----------



## anispace (Mar 28, 2007)

itz workin thru vtunnel thnx tarey_g

but whats the deal? r all mtnl/bsnl users banned coz i maintain a good ratio.


----------



## pushkar (Mar 31, 2007)

I think BSNL has blocked demonoid. Demonoid staff said that they haven't blocked any Indian ISP. Sick BSNL people.


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 31, 2007)

can any one pm me a invitation code for diamond.com.. i will be thankful to him..


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^
this not an invitation thread...


----------



## Official Techie (Mar 31, 2007)

I have mtnl broadband i could not access demonoid.com so i downloaded torrents from my mobile and i use idea gprs but though it costs 10ps for 5kb but you can bypass this very easily and you can surf unlimited without any costs i have surfed of over 60mb and it did not cost of a thing but if you download anything you will have to say the count of data transfer all good things don't come without glitches and it does not matter how much you surf a day it won't cost you a dime and you also have iphide.com and anonymous.org for ip hiding this are also very good websites


----------



## mns.saraf (Mar 31, 2007)

*problem with demonoid*

hi friends
i can't open demonoid site on my pc
all other site r working on my pc except demonoid
can anyone suggest me any solution or possible error on my pc.
i use latest firefox and escan (antivirus)


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 31, 2007)

it's working on my SifyBB connection


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 1, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> ^^^
> this not an invitation thread...


sorry for that offstream request.. any way people can help i suppose!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: problem with demonoid*

u must be using bsnl dataone...actually demonoid has blocked dis indian isp (bsnl) from their server's sayng that bsnl users don hv gud upload speeds  nad they make up leecher community and do not maintain a good ratio...
u can always access via other means...8)


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: problem with demonoid*

Iam using MTNL triband  ,even on my pc demonoid  is not opening


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: problem with demonoid*

i thnk bsnl n mtnl go hand in hand so dats y may b they hv blocked it 2...not sure though...
ne1 on airtel facng the prob?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 1, 2007)

guys, has bsnl/mtnl blocked demonoid or has demonoid blocked bsnl??


----------



## mns.saraf (Apr 1, 2007)

not working on mtnl brodband also
but can access through *vtunnel.com/


----------



## mayanks_098 (Apr 1, 2007)

bsnl blocked by demonoid


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 2, 2007)

So  is dididave.com


----------



## shyamno (Apr 2, 2007)

U can try from www.freeproxyserver.net..and then www.demonoid.com


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 2, 2007)

Use 
www.kproxy.com

Works fine.....
and yes demonoid has been blocked


----------



## jpattnaik (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes. demonoid.com is blocked for those people who are using BSNL DataOne. Also unblockworld.com is blocked since last five days. Only option available is to use proxy switchers. Google for it.


----------



## sivarap (Apr 3, 2007)

why is everyone sayin the same thing again and again in this threas?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

All right guys.
It seems that the torrent world has blocked us (IP's with 59.x.x.x range).
How come u may ask??

Well, I reside in Delhi & have a MTNL Triband.
I'm also facing the problem of demonoid.com not opening.

I did a tracert of the site & it went well past MTNL's ISP.
So this means, MTNL (or BSNL either) are not blocking the site.

Plus, when I try to download a torrent (i mean the files described in a torrent) using BitComet or any other client, the files don't download.
I tried 4-5 torrents and all are not working.
It's been 4-5 days & one of my torrents is stuck at 96.8% even though there are seeders.

Bitcomet 0.85 shows my IP address and a yellow light beside it saying my "listen port is unreachable to public domain users". I tried changing my listen port in Bitcomet many times but the same yellow light & message show up.

I'm posting the tracert of www.demonoid.com:

Tracing route to www.demonoid.com [85.17.42.202] over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  2    11 ms    10 ms    11 ms  triband-del-59.176.31.254.bol.net.in [59.176.31.254]
  3    11 ms    11 ms    10 ms  202.159.220.33
  4    12 ms    12 ms    11 ms  220.227.145.118
  5    54 ms    28 ms    27 ms  220.224.185.177
  6     *       28 ms    28 ms  62.216.145.57
  7   173 ms   173 ms   184 ms  so-6-2-0.0.cjr02.ldn004.flagtel.com [62.216.128.141]
  8   212 ms   173 ms   185 ms  62.216.129.149
  9   168 ms   168 ms   192 ms  so-1-3-0.0.ejr01.ams001.flagtel.com [62.216.128.186]
 10   180 ms   193 ms   192 ms  10ge-2-0.amsix.ams.nl.leaseweb.net [195.69.144.215]
 11   172 ms   184 ms   172 ms  85.17.101.130
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.

Here's a ping of the site:

Pinging www.demonoid.com [85.17.42.202] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 85.17.42.202:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Apr 6, 2007)

No ISP has blocked Demonoid. Recently a person with an IP address 59.xx.xx.xx tried to hack the demonoid site. As a precautionary measure, demonoid has blocked the whole range, i.e. 59.xxx.xxx.xxx.

*www.gpass1.com

A wonderful free product, easy to use. You can use this if you can't open demonoid.com by other means such as proxies etc.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> No ISP has blocked Demonoid. Recently a person with an IP address 59.xx.xx.xx tried to hack the demonoid site. As a precautionary measure, demonoid has blocked the whole range, i.e. 59.xxx.xxx.xxx.


And may I ask how u know that? Is this news posted somewhere?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2007)

I am on 202.xx.xx.xx but still can't access demonoid. I had also tried to run traceroute to demonoid, it went uptil some 80.xx.xx.xx address. So, definitely demonoid has blocked. And it's not just MTNL, BSNL.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 6, 2007)

Can access demonoid through proxy though...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Can access demonoid through proxy though...


Well, we all can access the site thru proxy but that's not the point. The point is, why the site has blocked us. Or is it really the site that's blocking us or someone else?


----------



## sigma84 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thnx for the info guys i was also not being able to get into demonoid !!!!!!Anyhow since yesterday i can`t log into projectw if any of you guys used tht site could u clarify if its accessible or not  or it  is just me !!!!!


----------



## sigma84 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thnx for the info indyan anyways it was never my intention to break the rules !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Apr 8, 2007)

alright everyone knows by now that bsnl has blocked demonoid and that we can access it thru proxy.

but my problem is that the filter menus for demonoid dont work thru proxy. i have tried a ton of different proxies. even the sort menu doesnt work.

any workaround guys?


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 8, 2007)

filter works through www.vtunnel.com
try that coz i tried it


----------



## lavan_joy (Apr 12, 2007)

Demonoid works properly with Airtel broadband. I think that BSNL/ MTNL blocked this site


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Guys, read my post with tracert info.
The tracert went well past MTNL's server.
So that means that MTNL (and probably BSNL too) are not blocking the site but our IP is being blocked from demonoid's side.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 13, 2007)

now i have another problem.... i cannot access my website www.fusionmantra.com . neither the FTP software is connecting nor the mail server. So i am unable to access my mailbox.. outlook or anything and i am at a heavy loss... 

now when i use my IP for domain which is 71.18.107.63.. it works great... please suggest me what to do and hoe can this be resolved... it it can be resolved by switching to other server then i can do tht as well but since the IP is working i don;t think this will help... 


please suggest


----------



## sysfilez (Apr 13, 2007)

i use demonoid thru vtunnel.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 13, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I can access it using Dataone.
> If you are having trouble flush your dns cache and if you are still having trouble use a different dns server (try opendns).


 
how to do that... are u able to see mail.fusionmantra.com ... the site www.fusionmantra.com comes up sometimes but the mail server never opens.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 13, 2007)

no use...

now this is really strange... when i ping www.fusionmantra.com it says time out... but when i open in browser it is opening


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 13, 2007)

may be ur hosting provider has stopped the pining.. 

it happens so often when a host faces DDOS attack .... for security hosting services some time closes those services..


----------



## saching (Apr 13, 2007)

Plz help........At what time demonoid will be open today for registration??


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 13, 2007)

but now how to see the sites... i am hosting 4 sites in my server and only one opens that too sometimes... not always... 

www.fusionmantra.com
*kashidabyreeta.com/
www.tiehospitality.com
www.guideindiapublication.com

now the most strangest thing ... i can tell u... 
yesterday when i hit www.fusionmantra.com it opened yahoo search page... and then when i click the fusionmantra site from the result it opened... 

when i was opening *kashidabyreeta.com/ it was not showing up... when i opened through yahooo search it opened... can someone tell me what is happening.. whose fault is ths ...


----------



## saching (Apr 13, 2007)

saching said:
			
		

> Plz help........At what time demonoid will be open today for registration??


When it is going to open for registration? do you know guys exact time today?


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 14, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> but now how to see the sites... i am hosting 4 sites in my server and only one opens that too sometimes... not always...
> 
> www.fusionmantra.com
> *kashidabyreeta.com/
> ...


 
Any help on this


----------



## mehulved (Apr 14, 2007)

Opening fine here. Did you try using DNS's from OpenDNS?
I tried pinging fusionmantra but all packets were dropped.


----------



## nokia3660 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well I am able to login n DL torrents 4m Demonoid but when i open it 4m utorrent the DHt status says " not allowed". i learnt later that it must be a private torrent but I am a member in demonoid. 

Is this due to d fact tat i use dataone? Also i dont see my DL/UL ratio change in demonoid.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 15, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Opening fine here. Did you try using DNS's from OpenDNS?
> I tried pinging fusionmantra but all packets were dropped.


 
How to change the DNS... i saw the instruction in OpenDNS but it was not working


----------



## mehulved (Apr 15, 2007)

ajayashish what happens with it? I am not so familiar with adding/editing DNS and stuff in windows but if you can desribe your problem then someone can help better.


----------



## bluepersonality (Apr 24, 2007)

hi to all people.
myself chintan patel
from baroda.
u all people have problem to open demonoid.com
use gpass
it works for me.
i m happy.
i have also problem to uunable to access demonoid.com
i use gpass and demonoid.com is open
in this postes somebudy write about this gpass topic.see in this 4 pages 
i use bsnl broadband.
last 2 months i suffering from this problem.ok
thanks for this man.who post gpass.
really thank full

hi there.
myself chintan
from baroda.
no demoniod.com is no blocked.
mtnl and bsnl customer have problem
i suffer this problem last 2 months.
when i see think digit forum.and see 4 pages of forum
somebudy write about the gpass 
and i use
guess what
demonoid.com is open.
i download torrent from demonoid.com
write this address
**www.gpass1.com/download.php*
it helpfull.
use and tell me
and *hide ip* software is also help ful 
quick use gpass
ok
bye
have a nice and wonderful day for u all people


----------



## lavan_joy (Apr 28, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I can access it using Dataone.
> If you are having trouble flush your dns cache and if you are still having trouble use a different dns server (try opendns).



I flushed the dns, but I couldn't access that with my dataone till now.I'm using Vtunnel for this purpose.

After using "Open dns" I feel a big difference in web browsing.  Thanks to Pallab.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 6, 2007)

Now Vtunnel is not working anymore


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah vtunnel is not working.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes. Vtunnel is not working. It was working previously.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 6, 2007)

Jab bhukh satane lage nacho nacho nacho,jab payas satane lage nacho nacho nacho.Jab BSNL satane lage BSNL workers ko maro maro maro.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't blame BSNL unnecessarily. It's those idiots who were using softwares to cheat ratios, because of that demonoid has banned IP range of many ISP's in India. I am on hathway and I can't access it too.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh sorry.But it does not matter BSNL is worthless anyway.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

^^

yeah, BSNL is worthles, as they only gives 2mbps   where as I guess all other ISP or ISP of *Harvik780's* is giving 8mbps or some thing ???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 7, 2007)

try proxy surfing in 

*www.htmlblock.co.uk/anon.php


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 7, 2007)

^Thanks
Its working


----------



## lavan_joy (Jun 8, 2007)

gopi_vbboy said:
			
		

> try proxy surfing in
> 
> *www.htmlblock.co.uk/anon.php



yeah..It's working right now


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 8, 2007)

workin fine with airtel


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 8, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> yeah, BSNL is worthles, as they only gives 2mbps   where as I guess all other ISP or ISP of *Harvik780's* is giving 8mbps or some thing ???


Well BSNL cheats its users by over billing and flooding the Ul/Dl usage with some amount of data which the user doesn't know about.


----------



## inguaravi (Sep 27, 2007)

Can we access demonoid.com by using Hide IP?


----------



## digi23 (Sep 27, 2007)

Check This Out
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=616297


----------



## inguaravi (Sep 27, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> No ISP has blocked Demonoid. Recently a person with an IP address 59.xx.xx.xx tried to hack the demonoid site. As a precautionary measure, demonoid has blocked the whole range, i.e. 59.xxx.xxx.xxx.
> 
> *www.gpass1.com
> 
> A wonderful free product, easy to use. You can use this if you can't open demonoid.com by other means such as proxies etc.


 
How do u know this?


----------



## go4saket (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess theres no problem with demonoid access these days. I can access the site without any proxy...


----------



## inguaravi (Sep 27, 2007)

*torrentfreak.com/demonoid-shut-down-by-cria-070925/

If the above info is true then no one is able to access demonoid bsnl or airtel or others....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 27, 2007)

rite.


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 28, 2007)

look at the starting date of the thread guys........but the thing is....it's blocked again....


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 28, 2007)

What is demonoid???
I see two threads about this site in QnA section and I cannot even access it.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 29, 2007)

^ya thatz cause it need u to have very high IQ to access it. 

btw just try a simple search. u will know all.
---------------------------
*September 2007 site outage
*
As of Tuesday 25 September 2007, the Demonoid website, forums and bittorrent trackers were offline and unavailable.

According to the Wired News blog[6], there has been no official word from the site founder and head administrator, Deimos, as to the cause of the outage.

The Canadian Recording Industry Association (CRIA) has refused to comment on speculation they may be in-part or in-full responsible for the outage.

Demonoid's web hosting provider, Netelligent, has also refused to comment, citing that they are not at liberty to discuss anything until Demonoid makes an official announcement.

An unverified IRC chat was posted at The Circuit Box, which claims to be a discussion between a TorrentFreak reporter and a Demonoid staff member. This was released approximately 18 hours after the site went offline:

    "Ok folks, here it is. Demonoid is down. It has been for around 2 day (sic) almost. The reason it is down is unknown, and is still unknown. It HASN'T I repeat HASN'T been RAIDed, shutdown, terminated, deleted, burned, mamed (sic), or thrown under a bridge."

As of Saturday, September 29, 2007 at 4:34:09 a.m. GMT, the Demonoid trackers were working, although the site is still off-line.
---------------------------
see the wiki - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonoid


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 30, 2007)

again blocked


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 30, 2007)

its not opening here!
i think is blocked by tracker itself so we should not blame our ISP's


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well guys.
Do one thing.
Open demonoid using a proxy site, download the torrents.
Now download a torrent client called "Bitlord".
It will be able to open & download files from demonoid.
I've been using the same for about 2 months & no problem's been there.

*Update: *The site's not opening even through a proxy but the trackers are back online.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 30, 2007)

demonoid is open now


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 1, 2007)

it's not working for me........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Its Working Now.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2007)

From Demonoid:

*The latest changes to the site are giving us some problems - We'll be back soon*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

yes,same for me too.
hope it gets back soon.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

same here too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

@azzu-i think they were just checking if the website was working or not.
i think they are modyfying it now.
it will start working soon.
i hope with no ads now.
they irritate me.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

^^yup hope so 
u can block ads usin zone alaram or some free ware y bother 
ADS r the main source of incometo maitain there site


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

zone alarm can block ads?


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

yup i think


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Most firewalls can or if you use firefox use adblock plus and enjoy addfree surfing.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

adblock plus works with 1.5 and i have 2.0.0.7.


----------



## Maximum (Oct 2, 2007)

Demonoid is back to normal condition...


----------



## rebellunatic (Oct 2, 2007)

For *ANY *Canadian users attempting to access Demonoid at the moment

You will recieve this error

We received a letter from a lawyer represeting the CRIA, they were threatening with legal action and We need to start blocking Canadian traffic because of this. If you reside in Canada, that is the reason you are being redirected to this message. Thanks for your understanding, and sorry for any inconvenience. 


Demonoid has locked out *ALL *Canadian IP addresses. Best bet, as has been mentioned in this thread before is to use a proxy changer.

I myself have been using *www.kproxy.com


----------



## maindola (Oct 9, 2007)

Recently many torrents sites have been blocked specifically for North America due to copyright laws.

Its strange if it is blocked in india as well.......


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey could someone please PM me an invitation code for this site.


----------



## obie (Oct 15, 2007)

You can simply use *www.demonoidproxy.com or *www.demonoidproxy.ca to access demonoid.com


----------



## go4saket (Oct 15, 2007)

You can directly log in to Demonoid now. I just checked it without the use of any proxies and logged in my account quite comfortably...


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 15, 2007)

Can anyone here access their forums??I gett this error when I try to...

"Connection Problems

Sorry, SMF was unable to connect to the database. Please try again later.
Click here to go back"


----------



## aryansharma (Oct 15, 2007)

its working for me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

yea its working for me too.perfectly.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 28, 2007)

dude, the site's not opening.
but the tracker's still working.
i've even tried their alternate site www.demonoid.cc but that too is not opening. 
tried different browsers but still not opening.
but the site's opening in a proxy.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2007)

yes,it is not working since the morning.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2007)

working perfectly here.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 29, 2007)

not working from last 2 days 

looks like this time it is blocked

directly can not open but using proxies we can

using airtel


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 29, 2007)

It seems gone from here too!
Airtel connection


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

Airtel has blocked the site it seems.
All hail MTNL!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 29, 2007)

i can ping it, site does not open, i always get a black page with a favicon and DONE in status bar


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2007)

*www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php

use this to use demonoid

its working fine for me ..

even login no problem...for me..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

thanx


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Airtel has blocked the site it seems.
> All hail MTNL!!!


Its not working.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 29, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> *www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php
> 
> use this to use demonoid
> 
> ...


Guardster Proxy Error:
Could not establish connection.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2007)

please unselect all and then try again...

its working for me fine..


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

i read so much about demonoid being blocked that i decided to check it myself (i have an MTNL connection). not only did the site open, but i could even browse and dl torrents without loggin in...this is strange


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2007)

i think its mainly with airtel...

off topic
thread starter  please open a poll reagarding this !!

demonioid is blocked ?? which isp r u using ?

1.)airtel
2.)BSNL
3.)MTNL
4.)....
etc
etc

..so on..

we can identify the culprit then..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 29, 2007)

Mtnl


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

I can still browse demonoid biatches.



			
				demonoid said:
			
		

> Newspost - Oct/09/2007
> Istabraq
> 
> One of our members, Istabraq, was seriously injured in a car accident on the morning of Saturday 6 October: She is now on a life support machine - by Tuesday morning Istabraq had developed septicemia and this has caused other major complications.
> ...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 29, 2007)

Working like a charm since I checked it yesterday after some users said it was not opening...
ISP:MTNL


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok leave the problem.
What if in real Airtel has blocked the site.
Will anyone be able to make a complain?
If they say many use it to download illegal stuff...can anyone fight against them? 
Even in america many dont understand p2p...think of india and its politicians!!
Or what if they start to send reset packets just like comcast?in america...

I will surely change to bsnl...
What say guys?


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 29, 2007)

opening fine here(bangalore)
ISP reliance


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

i also get failed to est conn error


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

What isp?


----------



## Sarv (Oct 30, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> i read so much about demonoid being blocked that i decided to check it myself (i have an MTNL connection). not only did the site open, but i could even browse and dl torrents without loggin in...this is strange



you can browse all you want, but you cannot download torrents more than 1 day old without logging in. atleast that used to be their policy before all that CRIA thing...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i can ping it, site does not open, i always get a black page with a favicon and DONE in status bar


The same's happening with me. I can even tracert it. But the site's opening properly in proxy. I'm even able to login & download torrent.
My guess is, they're trying to identify the traffic from Canada & filter them out.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 30, 2007)

> What if in real Airtel has blocked the site.
> Will anyone be able to make a complain?



if you are attached to a Software company, a software of which is availabla cracked there at that place can complain to the ISP...

but again that too with official reason that u need to access the web site to find out security holes in ur software 



So... who is attached to such company ??


----------



## Sarv (Oct 30, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> The same's happening with me. I can even tracert it. But the site's opening properly in proxy. I'm even able to login & download torrent.
> My guess is, they're trying to identify the traffic from Canada & filter them out.



nahh i'm from Canada and we're already blocked. need to use proxy everytime >_<


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

What is blocked.cant understand.
What are yöü saying


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 30, 2007)

^^demonoid is blocked in canada(where it is based) cos CRIAA(canadian agency) sent a legal notice to demonoid.ok?

Try alternate address: www.demonoid.cc


----------



## thinker (Oct 30, 2007)

no man its working as good as before
u should try this
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonoid


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 1, 2007)

i am trying it through www.proxyindex.com but it says cannot connect... what to do ..


----------



## prasanna7287 (Nov 2, 2007)

For those whom demonoid does not open... i have setup a free working proxy service, you can try that out at:

*openfreaks.org/portal/index.php/proxy-service


To my diGiTians..
Prasanna.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 2, 2007)

Demonoid is working fine. Try opening it twice.It works!


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 2, 2007)

prasanna7287 said:
			
		

> For those whom demonoid does not open... i have setup a free working proxy service, you can try that out at:
> 
> *openfreaks.org/portal/index.php/proxy-service
> 
> ...


 
How to use this...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 2, 2007)

demonoid is only opening .we cannot DL anything.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Nov 3, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> How to use this...



Just type: *www.demonoid.com in the URL field and click browse.. it will work


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 3, 2007)

Its not working here also. I just get a blank page. I have tried proxy also. Donno what to do ???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

*www.guardster.com/subscription/proxy_free.php

use this and type in demonoid.com and untick all theboxes below..

i am able to see the page only thru this ..

but works perfect..


----------



## thepirateboy (Nov 4, 2007)

try this site---*www.proxysmurf.com/ got it from demonoid forum....


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2007)

I think AirTel has blocked it. I can access it through the proxy but not directly


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 5, 2007)

.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72443


please follow this link..

instructions are given for how to use demonoid wen its blocked////


----------



## Vivek788 (Nov 5, 2007)

hey i get blank pages...but after scores of time re-entering address and then with some luck the login(when page loads)....i can at most get to see posts and threads...but no luck with downloading the torrent...i guess i hve to use the proxy now...


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, Demonoid has gone offline for good this time.
Even it's tracker's not working.
But I hope they'll be back soon.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, clearly states on their site this time


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 10, 2007)

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/3071/threater0.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ thread running here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72845


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 10, 2007)

Demonoid is dead now ......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2007)

i want demonoid.
kya yaar site hi band kar dali.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> i want demonoid.
> kya yaar site hi band kar dali.


Provide a hosting for them and you will getback demonoid ..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 10, 2007)

CRIA ki.......
WTF??


----------

